# Chasing Silver



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome photos, good job.

I'd like to catch one of them bad boys one day. So what? no fishing report?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Awesome photos, good job.
> 
> I'd like to catch one of them bad boys one day. *So what? no fishing report*?


Yeah.....so where's the rest of that story...boy ?!?! _O\

Neat quality thresh....just cool !!! 8)


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Yeah.....so where's the rest of that story...boy ?


Aww you want a bedtime story .45? :mrgreen:

Check out the blurb about the trip and more photos at www.flytowater.com


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Aww you want a bedtime story .45? :mrgreen:
> 
> Check out the blurb about the trip and more photos at http://www.flytowater.com


Thank you....I like that kind of bedtime story !! Nice report to compliment those pic's thresher....good stuff !! 8)


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyfishing for Tarpon. Incredible. I'm sure it doesn't get much better than that. Great photos!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks 12volt & Wyo. It was a kick in the pants for sure, the only problem is that the next time I hook a trout and it doesn't hit like a jackhammer and jump 10 feet out of the water -- will it be the same? -|\O-


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Brett ...just one word "FILTHY" 

you might want to throw up an 18 and over disclamer before letting the public view such "nasty" artwork. :mrgreen: simply amazing


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

epic. 8)


----------

